# ActiveSync 4.5 Einstellungen zum Synchronisieren mit PPC



## MBMBMB (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wo kann ich bei ActiveSync 4.5 einstellen in welche Richtung synchronisiert werden soll?

Folgende Problematik:
1.
Pocket PC 1 (mit WM6) soll auf dem PC immer wieder mal synchronisiert werden wobei mal am PC um mal am PPC Kontakte geändert werden (sollte eigentlich mit den standard einstellungen klappen)
2.
Pocket PC 2 (auch mit WM6) hierauf befinden sich ältere Kontakte die zum Teil bereits im PPC 1 und dem PC sind, aber auch weitere Kontakte die noch nicht im PC-Outlook sind.
Wie synce ich jetzt dass die Kontakte (die vor langer zeit mal erstellt wurden) vom PPC 2 zu Outlook am PC hinzugefügt werden, die bestehenden Kontakte aber nicht dort 2x erscheinen? (...und wenn möglich am PPC 2 nichts gelöscht wird.)

3.
Wo sind die Einstellungen in welche Richtung synchronisiert werden soll (das hatte ich mal bei einer Vorgängerversion von AS)

Danke


----------

